# Surefire A2 Aviator MA02 Lamp Assembly Reliability



## a99raptors (May 22, 2006)

Hi everyone!

I am conducting a poll to see if anyone has had any problems with the MA02 lamp assembly in the Surefire A2 Aviator. You could post your experiences here too. The choices are:

1. Yes. Premature lamp burnout.
2. Yes. Lamp failed due to minor drop (ie, not abuse, but from everyday carry)
3. No. Lamp has not failed for more than 2 years.
4. No. Lamp failed at expected time of about 50 hours.

Thanks!


----------



## underdust (May 22, 2006)

I had bad luck with two MA02s on the same day. 

With one of my A2s, the incan lamp worked for approxiately 2 minutes and then burnt out. While troubleshooting the problem, I took the lamp out of my second A2 so that I could test out the first light. It didn't light up, so I thought there may be a problem with the light itself. I then returned the second MA02 back into its original light and tried to light it up. It didn't work there either. After much swearing :hairpull: at the thought that I just lost two bulbs (or possibly had two lights fail), I checked things out a little closer. I noticed that on the second MA02, the the contact wire had somehow come loose from the metal portion of the lamp assembly. The bulb itself was still OK, though. 

Anyway, after all was said and done Surefire replaced the MA02 that burnt out, and I was able to solder the second one back together. 

I don't know if that's any indication of the reliability of the MA02 or just some really bad luck. Either way, I haven't had any problems since then.


----------



## bwaites (May 22, 2006)

I've posted elsewhere on this, but my first A2 is still going strong after 2.5 years, no lamp changes.

My brother in law carried an A2 in Baghdad for a year, at least weekly battery changes, usually more frequent, and never had to replace the lamp. js EDC's his and has never had a lamp burn out, if I remember correctly.

These lamps have been much more durable than I expected, maybe a testimony to soft start and regulation.

Bill


----------



## leukos (May 22, 2006)

All five of my MA02's have been fine. The oldest one has over 50 hours use on it and is getting tungsten deposits on the globe, but it still works and is whiter than most of my other incandescents.


----------



## a99raptors (May 23, 2006)

:bump:


----------



## litho123 (May 23, 2006)

I haven't put enough hours on my A2 to participate in the above poll...but no failures to date...about 3 hours total use.


----------



## 270winchester (May 23, 2006)

I had one fail afte about 10 hours. THe light's electronics also failer on this light so I sent it back to SF. When it came back the light worked for a few minutes then it was light-out. I don't now if the electornics irregularity had anything to do with it but my speculation-side says yes. THe reason is that when the circuit was having problems the light was underdriven which is a surefire(no pun intended) way to ruin a halogen lamp, not to mention the lamp was turning gray with the filament deposit. I put a new lamp in today and it's working fine so far.....


----------



## a99raptors (May 23, 2006)

Anyone here have any problems with dropping the A2 onto the ground? How does the MA02 hold up under regular day to day abuse?


----------



## firefly99 (May 23, 2006)

My A2 had been subjected to the white wall test for a total of 2 hours constant-on. No issue here, anyway just pick a spare lamp assembly and spare carrier last weekend.


----------



## AuroraLite (May 24, 2006)

Had been EDCing my A2 for more than a 6 months(I don't EDC it everyday, but altogther it should pass 6 months now), and incan usage of more than 15-20 hours, so far so good.


----------



## The Porcupine (May 24, 2006)

I haven't had my A2 long enough to participate either, but I'm the third owner of it and the lamp it came with got dark a couple of months ago. Didn't burn out, though. Got a couple of new ones from Lighthound and it's back in business!


----------



## a99raptors (May 24, 2006)

So far it appears the A2 lamp is very reliable. Any stories of it blowing just from dropping? That I think is the main worry when it comes to incands.


----------



## leukos (May 24, 2006)

I don't have any experience with hard drops, just 3 or 4 foot drops on carpet or dirt, but no failures.


----------



## ygbsm (May 24, 2006)

I've had three A2s since they first came out with one getting a lot of use -- for example constant use during the NYC blackout of a couple years ago -- all the lamps are fine and the light is still one of my favorites. I should mention that the A2 has, however, been replaced in EDC by a Gladius and an e2d backup.


----------



## Grox (May 24, 2006)

I accidentally voted wrong. My LA has not burnt out and the A2 is definately more than 2 years old.


----------



## Size15's (May 24, 2006)

No problems at all with the A2. Over 45 battery sets in a few months. Plenty of accidental drops - the bezel and TailCap have character marks!


----------



## js (May 24, 2006)

The MA02 LA is very reliable and long-lived despite its' high CCT drive level. I replaced mine after 1 year of constant EDC use, but only because I noticed a bit of darkening on the glass due to tungsten deposits--it was still going strong, and was still nice and white. Just that the brand new LA I installed was just a bit brighter in terms of total output. So the old one is sitting in a box on my shelf.

And I have found it to be pretty NOT fragile and nicely durable when subjected to every day carry and normal knocks and bumps. Of course, a drop while on, onto concrete would _probably_ spell death to the filament, but that comes with the incan territory.


----------



## bwaites (May 24, 2006)

Jim, do you know the CCT of the MA02? This was a topic of conversation with a fellow modder last night.

In fact, isn't the CCT of the MA02 pretty close to theoretical max?

Bill


----------



## this_is_nascar (May 24, 2006)

Based on my experiences, the MA02 is the most durable of all the LA. There's not much more to say about that.


----------



## firefly99 (May 25, 2006)

*Advice need for MA02 lamp prolong usage*

Just paid $40 for a spare MA02 & spare carrier. Feeling the pinch.

Is it a good idea to constant on until MA02 drop out of regulation ? 

When, What would cause the glass to turn black and reduce the overall output of the MA02 ? 

All advise welcome. Thanks.


----------



## Size15's (May 25, 2006)

*Re: Advice need for MA02 lamp prolong usage*

As soon as the incandscent drops out of regulation it is a good idea to stop using it and replace the batteries [unless you really still need light of course]

Its a good idea to have a spare. Not because you are going to need it - but because in case you need it. 

Al


----------



## dangerman (May 25, 2006)

When I first got my A2 it was a bit dim and after about 10 minutes the incandescent light stopped working. 

After trouble shooting on the forums I worked out the bulb had blown. I sent an email to Surefire detailing all the things I had tried. To my great pleasure and relief they sent me a new one straight away with no questions asked.

I don't know why this happened. I figured it's just one of those freak occurrences that can happen from time to time.

I really wouldn't worry about the lamp assembly too much. I have had no problems since. My A2 is still my best light and my favourite.


----------



## js (May 25, 2006)

Bill,

CCT of the A2 as measured by McGizmo in his integrating sphere was 3300 K, which is 250 K or so shy of the practical maximum. The melting point of tungsten is 3383 C, which equates to an absolute upper limit CCT of 3656 K, but you can't realistically run a hand-held flashlight filament higher than 3550 K if you want it to have any kind of durability and life.

So, no the A2 isn't pushed as hard as an 1111 at run start on 6 good Ni cells, or an 1185 at run start on 9 good Ni cells. But, those lights are very touchy and have short-lived filaments (10 hours or so). Not practical for a production light.


----------



## wquiles (May 25, 2006)

I have not dropped my A2, but I have not had any problems with my A2's lamp in over 35-40 30min-long, night walks, while at the same time being my EDC, travel to Europe, etc..

Will


----------



## sween1911 (May 25, 2006)

Size15's said:


> No problems at all with the A2. Over 45 battery sets in a few months. Plenty of accidental drops - the bezel and TailCap have character marks!



Al, you weren't dropping the pretty purple one, were you?


----------



## Size15's (May 25, 2006)

My purple A2 is Flashlight _Art_
I can't image how I'd feel if I dropped a F_Art_ by accident!

Al :candle:


----------



## a99raptors (May 27, 2006)

:bump:


----------



## leukos (Jun 16, 2006)

Just wanted to report my first MA02 failure (just won't light up). I think this lamp had at least 60 hours on it; it's the darkened one in the back. All in all, I'm pretty satisfied with its performance.


----------



## Size15's (Jun 16, 2006)

leukos said:


> Just wanted to report my first MA02 failure (just won't light up). I think this lamp had at least 60 hours on it; it's the darkened one in the back. All in all, I'm pretty satisfied with its performance.



Good to know. 60 hours is a lot of use!


----------



## batman (Jun 16, 2006)

My A2 has been dropped from 5 feet while on with no lamp problems. That was after it had already been running about 10 minutes too. The A2 just might be the one and only flashlight I'll ever need to buy from surefire.


----------



## BrianChan (Jun 25, 2006)

Mine's the same as Leukos', it just died and wouldn't light up anymore. Filament's intact though.


----------



## carrot (Jun 25, 2006)

I rode a few rollercoasters wearing my A2. Lamp still worked.


----------



## chazpages (Jun 25, 2006)

wow, this is a pretty good flashlight(kind of already knew that tho lol) I think this might be my next surefire flashlight...Btw, Ive heard people say that is is brighter than the rated 50 lumens. Is that true?

thanks


----------



## batman (Jun 25, 2006)

Yes, it's actually 79 lumens according to JS's post. Surefire underrates most of their lumen ratings it seems. 
The flashlight can take a beating or be run over by a car and the unit just keeps on shining...& the enemy just keeps on dying.
I recommend the white LEDs with a removable red beam filter - keep a spares carrier with an extra lamp assembly and I can't think of a more complete illumination toolkit.


----------

